# Land Cruise !!!



## LarryTheOutback

It's finally here. We leave on our "Land Cruise" in 6 hours; 7 weeks of camping in the Outback, traveling from Portland, Oregon to New Hampshire and back.

You are all welcome to follow along on our Blog:

*landcruise.typepad.com*









We'll keep up with the forum as best we can.

Ed


----------



## HootBob

That is awesome Larry, Sure hope you all have a great time and a wonderful trip
we'll be here waiting to hear how it went
And be safe out there









Don


----------



## campmg

That sounds like an amazing trip. I wish I could get away for even part of that time. Have fun.


----------



## ARzark

Ed and family...
Best wishes as you depart on your exciting adventure! I hope the enjoyment far exceeds your expectations









Travel safe, and we'll all stay tuned for your blog updates!


----------



## Scrib

Holy cow, that's a trip! Good luck - it sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## mswalt

Wow, 7 weeks!

I hope you guys have a great and safe trip. Keep us posted.

Mark


----------



## Lady Di

Cool! 7 weeks. Way to go! Enjoy every single day!


----------



## PDX_Doug

action Have a great trip Ed and clan!
We will be following along.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback

We finally have good Internet access.

Our first three blog entries have been posted. The trip is going well.

Ed


----------



## ARzark

Awesome blogs! Thanks for keeping us updated








What do you bet Sophie ends up being "MVP" later in the trip???

Good luck and travel safe. Sounds like you are off to a great start!


----------



## HootBob

Sounds like you all are having a good time
Beside the teeter-totter accident glad to hear he wasn't hurt too bad
And I know the feeling of kids saying I can't hear my music her's music is to load
Keep the updates coming









Don


----------



## 7heaven

Wow, that's great! Enjoy the trip! 7 weeks is awesome.


----------



## Thor

Awesome









Have a safe trip.

If you have time, swing north for a cold one









Thor


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Flat Tire!

Since it was a weekend, we went for miles and miles and miles with no place available to look at it (other than "we might be able to get to it in 4-5 hours"). What ever happened to the old "service stations" that dotted the country?

Five inch rip in bead of right-rear Nanco tire (we were running a mix of Nanco and Duro). With all the discussion here on tires, we decided to find a Goodyear and replace all 5 tires with Marathon's.

I feel better with the Goodyear's.

Ed


----------



## vdub

What is your general itinerary/route?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Ed and clan,

Good to hear the blow out was nothing more than an inconvienence!









We have been enjoying your blog, and the continuing adventures of Sophie!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

LarrytheOutback clan -

When do you expect to be up here? If we're around, we'd love to have you stop in at Wolfwood!!!!


----------



## 3LEES

From what I have read of your blog, it sounds like you and your family are having a great adventure.

Our family (myself, DW, son and dog) did our adventure from Florida to Connecticut. Five days on the road, two days camping, four days camped at my SIL's driveway. Of the 5 days driving, we were on the road over 12 hours on 3 of them. Not enough time for the journey, too far to travel, not enough time enjoying the camping experience. Our's was a "Great Adventure", but not one I will try again.

On the other hand, you and your family seem to have allocated a goodly amount of time and are not pushing your time on the road. And you are allowing the family to enjoy camping.

As for your kids complaining.....they are kids. They would complain if they were still at home. Since the entire family is in the car for large stretches of time, it magnifies the whinning. From your blog, seems to me you and your DW are handling thngs very well.

I do have a question. You are driving most every day, you have to setup/breakdown camp often, you and DW have the kids to care for............

WHEN do you have time to post to both your blog and this forum!!!









Dan


----------



## LarryTheOutback

3LEES said:


> I do have a question. You are driving most every day, you have to setup/breakdown camp often, you and DW have the kids to care for............
> 
> WHEN do you have time to post to both your blog and this forum!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]126272[/snapback]​


Good question. The co-pilot is responsible for writing the daily entry in the blog as we are driving down the road. Then after the kids are in bed and the DW has her "mommy juice" we sit around the table to edit and select pictures. It doesn't take much time and we are enjoying it.

Many of the campgrounds have wireless Internet access, many to the campsite. That makes it much easier. We also only post to Outbackers at the places we are staying for more than one day.

Ellen & Ed


----------



## ARzark

Don't think for a second that "Mommy juice" isn't well deserved!!
Really enjoy the blog updates. You folks are doing a fantastic job capturing the highlights. Keep up the good work









Curious... Have you noticed a difference in towing and handling now that you have the Goodyear Marathons on?

Safe travels and enjoy! 
PS- No news on Sophie is good news??


----------



## happycamper

Are we the only ones having trouble getting into the blog? Sometimes we can sometimes we can't and thoughts?


----------



## PDX_Doug

happycamper said:


> Are we the only ones having trouble getting into the blog? Sometimes we can sometimes we can't and thoughts?
> [snapback]126424[/snapback]​


I have had no problems, happycamper.
I did note that both the user name and password are case sensitive however. Quite often it is only the password.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback

PDX_Doug said:


> I did note that both the user name and password are case sensitive however. Quite often it is only the password.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]126537[/snapback]​


Just be thankful I didn't use a stronger password with special characters and numbers


----------



## LarryTheOutback

WAcamper said:


> Curious... Have you noticed a difference in towing and handling now that you have the Goodyear Marathons on?
> [snapback]126357[/snapback]​


I expected to feel some difference, but neither Ellen nor I have felt any.


----------



## ssalois

<_<Boy am i jealous, Sure sounds fun. Hope everthing goes well fromhere. Be Safe!


----------



## HootBob

Larry really enjoyed reading your Blog nice job









Don


----------



## ARzark

Just noticed Ed and family have some updates posted on the blog. Looks like he has a story to post in the "Disappointing campground experience" section when he returns


----------



## PDX_Doug

And the dog has even gotten into the blogging spirit!
Very cute! PDX_Cowboy thoroughly enjoyed the read!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim

Bump.

This blog continues to be enjoyable for any that may have forgotten about it.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

We have safely returned home.

For those following the blog, our laptop died in Ontario. We managed to get the blog updated when in Minnesota, but have been unable to update since then. Thankfully we've been able to use the reconstituted laptop to type in blog entries, just not post them to the Internet. We got everything up to date tonight, so read on!

We'll be updating the blog with final comments next week, so I'll post once more to this thread at that time, then put it to bed.

We'll be posting to "Campground Information" and "Disappointing Campground Experience" in the next week or two. Thankfully most fit into the first category.

Off to Cub Scout camp!

Ed


----------



## PDX_Doug

action Welcome home Ed and Clan! action

Sounds like - all in all - it was a great trip!
Sure is nice to hit your own bed again though, eh?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Glad to hear you are home safe and sound! What an adventure








I have really enjoyed reading your blogs. Outstanding job... We have read them regularly.
Will we see you at the fall PNW rally to get the first hand details of your trip??


----------



## LarryTheOutback

WAcamper said:


> Will we see you at the fall PNW rally to get the first hand details of your trip??


Unfortunately the rally conflicts with our long-standing neighborhood bluegrass festival, so we will not be at the rally. We probably will be at the Spring rally.

I'm glad you enjoyed the Blog. We had a LOT of fun doing it (otherwise we wouldn't have done it at all). We will be printing it out for the kids scrapbooks.

Ed


----------

